# Anyone heard from Hawkeye?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything from Hawkeye? He was a frequent member of AB's forums. His website is www.mpiaquatics.com.

jB


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

He tore down his fishroom and got out of the hobby for a while. Last year I was in contact with him briefly and he said he was starting to get back in the hobby again, but I havn't heard from him since.


----------

